# Plant ID?



## donh1298 (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi everyone. Found this growing in a boggy area on our property. Any idea what it is? I put in in a large vase with Safe-T-Sorb in the bottom. It looks pretty unhappy. But I know a lot of emersed plants do for a while when are submerged.

I appreciate any help you can offer. Sorry for the sideways photo. I have tried everything to get it to post in portrait alignment.









View attachment 62265


----------



## donh1298 (Aug 4, 2011)

This plant was in Hardeman County in West Tennessee. We had an area where a gray water line from the septic tank had been leaking underground. The ground became saturated and began to pool over the years. We fixed the pipe but we now know that water is flowing in from the ground as well. We think the water table is very close to the surface. It's an area about 8'X4'. It is boggy with some green algae and somehow, some Ludwigia has gotten started there. We have Ludwigia in the pond, about 60-75 feet away. There is also a LOT of Diodia virginiana. 

This is growing in the middle of the Ludwigia in the boggy area. It looks very aquatic but I know looks can be deceiving.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

That's also a _Ludwigia_. Might be _L. decurrens_ (wing on stem from below the leaves?). Would be easier with flowers and/or fruit.


----------



## donh1298 (Aug 4, 2011)

Cavan Allen said:


> That's also a _Ludwigia_. Might be _L. decurrens_ (wing on stem from below the leaves?). Would be easier with flowers and/or fruit.


So Cavan, is this a plant that will do well submersed like other Ludwigia?

I'm kicking myself. I had a couple of stems with flowers and threw them aside. I just went out and they were totally wilted. I'm going to look again tomorrow and see if I see another one blooming.


----------



## donh1298 (Aug 4, 2011)

Cavan Allen said:


> That's also a _Ludwigia_. Might be _L. decurrens_ (wing on stem from below the leaves?). Would be easier with flowers and/or fruit.


Here is a photo of the flower from one of these.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It's either decurrens or leptocarpa. A closeup of the stem and fruit would decide it.

Neither are good aquarium plants. Though you should be able to find glandulosa in your area.


----------



## donh1298 (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks Cavan. I'll learn about and look for glandulosa.


----------

